
Psilocybin therapy for depression granted Breakthrough Therapy status by FDA - xorfish
https://newatlas.com/psilocybin-magic-mushrooms-depression-fda-breakthrough-therapy/56928/
======
montenegrohugo
Whilst this is really great and I hope Psilocybin can live up to the hype and
be a viable treatment for depression, I don't think the cure to the current
depression epidemic should necessarily lie in altering something as delicate
as our brain chemistry. I think it is more important to identify and "fix" the
causes:

    
    
      o The move away from tribalism/communities/families toward living independently in big cities and the consequent loss of human contact
    
      o The move toward online/machine interfaces for purchases/transactions/operations and the consequent loss of human contact
    
      o Advertising/Social Media and the false illusions these create(other people are happier and lead more successful lives than us)
    
      o Sedentary Lifestyle and unhealthy diet
    
      o Any others?

